# SVN mirrors error



## freebsdlab (Apr 23, 2014)

*H*ello guys,

When trying to set[]up SVN, you are advised to choose the nearest mirror. *W*hen *I* looked at this page however, there's an error there saying


> Page not found.
> 
> Oh no.
> 
> ...



*C*an someone help to check and advi_s_e me where *I* can get the list of SVN mirrors elsewhere?

*T*hank you!


----------



## kpa (Apr 23, 2014)

Here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html#svn-mirrors


----------



## freebsdlab (Apr 23, 2014)

*T*hank you, @kpa

*I* was looking at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html page, where under 'Procedure 5.2. Subversion Method' there's a link to 'Subversion mirror' that goes to -- https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO88 ... rrors.html

*A*pparently the link was broke*n*.

*T*hank you for helping


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 23, 2014)

Link fixed.  If you find problems like that, please report them: http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html.


----------

